# A good fiction author/series



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Alright, so I just finished reading both of David Edding's fantasy series' and I cant seem to find another author or book series who I like so I figured I would ask here and see if anyone can help me out.

Things im looking for;

- Fantasy, deffinitely a must its my favourite type of fiction and its what im looking for right now.
- Well written, please no shovelware (though I know that tends to vary depending on who the reader is)
- An author who doesnt take themselves too seriously, I dont want a silly novel but i deffinitely want it to have a bit of comedy in it.

Alright so thats pretty much what im looking for, also ill include a list of some of my favourite fiction authors just so you can get a better idea of what I like.

- David Eddings
- Tolkien
- Terry Brooks
- Robert Jordan
- Michael Chriton
- Roger Zelazny
- Robert Asprin


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i know the dragon rider seires is supposed to be pretty sweet. the books that eregon wase based off of.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Memoirs of Zeus by Maurice Druon....Greek mythology like you have never read before..
Below the Salt by Thomas B. Costain An incredible classic..
but these are not so much childrens reading type of books..i would think 8th grade and up...i know that there are a lot of good authors coming in all the time ; but some of the best books are ones that have been around for a long time..
lots of books....lots of subjects...lots of authors..lots of direction to go in...

DON'T LIMIT YOUR MIND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

READ FOR ALL YOU'RE WORTH...YOU WILL BE WELL REWARDED..


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

well lets see.
Karen Miller has 2 series out both amazing series imo I loved them. her first 2 I read was from the Kingmaker Kingbreaker, "the innocent mage" and "the awakened mage" which no have a sequel set of books "the prodigal mage" and "the reluctant mage" still havn't read the reluctant as its not on paperback yet just hardcover.

Brent weeks and his Night angel trilogy was pretty wicked to read.

and Gail Z Martin series Chronicles of the necromancer has been a pretty solid read so far. finished book 4 and looking for 5 now/waiting.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I enjoyed the Darkside series by Tom Becker.

For some good suggestions, look here: http://fictionlovers.org/viewforum.php?f=10 I have gotten some pretty good suggestions from some of my members.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

alright, ill deffinitely take a look at some of the series' mentioned here and ill likely poke around the forums you linked as well. Thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Pick up an anthology of short-stories. Find one or two that you really like, then go find the author's books.

Lois McMasters Bujold. Anything with Miles. Technically "sci-fi" but worth the horizon broadening.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't know if it technically counts, but I really love the "Uglies" series by Scott Westerfeld. (Uglies, Pretties, Specials, and Extras) They're classified as sci-fi and they're really thought-provoking, IMO.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

i read sci fi as well (thus michael chrighton on my author list) I just felt like reading fantasy. Hmm the anthology thing is a good idea i never even thought to do that.

My girlfriend has actualy read the uglies and she said it was really good, so i guess ill have to add it to my list of books to read .


----------

